# Is it possible



## mojacar2019

Will i be able to rent a new 1 bedroomed condo fully furnished with a europeon kitchen in hua hin for 18,000 baht per calendar month 
or 
are my expectitions too high?


----------



## JuneWhite

Yes this is achievable for a small unit in HH


----------



## Thai Bigfoot

No tourists will be coming for a few years. Rates will drop considerably.


----------



## rezaulkhan

No, you expectation is reasonable. It is possible to have such rent within your specified budget.


----------

